# New To Rallying



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Several of us are getting together for a mini mid-west rally the weekend after labor day. (See the Indiana/Kentucky rally topic if you are interested. We'd love to have you join in.)









But as far as I know, none of us who are planning to attend have ever done a rally before. Any suggestions on what things we can do?









How many activities are usually planned for a weekend rally? Do most just leave things open and go with the flow when everyone arrives?

So far we have ideas for a pot luck dinner, horseshoes, perhaps hiking a trail, and campfire comraderie.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lakesider,

We attended the PNW (Pacific NorthWest) Outbackers rally this past spring, and it was a great success. I think part of the reason is that we did not really plan to much in the way of formal activities.

In fact, the only real 'events' were a Saturday evening potluck, followed by a campfire with skits and such directed towards the kids. Beyond that, we all just did our own things, wandered the loop and got aquainted with each other. If something came up that interested some of the people, then we just went with the flow.

All in all, we had had great time, and are looking forward to the next rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Lakesider,
> 
> We attended the PNW (Pacific NorthWest) Outbackers rally this past spring, and it was a great success. I think part of the reason is that we did not really plan to much in the way of formal activities.
> 
> ...


NE Rally was pretty much the same. Rallies are great and alot of fun...just kick back relax and enjoy meeting new people.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do the Pot Luck, that brings everyone all together at least once. Its also a lot of fun.

It helps if you have at least one funny guy along.............we had Thor









Have fun!

John


----------

